# Dish 811 Pioneer DVR-233S Codes



## barryp (Feb 10, 2005)

After reading some postings about the 811 being able to provide Pioneer DVD recorders "record" and "stop" commands I got the DVR-231S (Walmart version of the 233S). 

DOES ANYONE HAVE THE 811 VCR CODE that works with the 231/233? I tried all the Pioneer codes in the latest 811 manual (downloaded from the Dish site) but notta!

Also, does anyone have an 811 code that works with the Pioneer DVR-533H (or 531H)?

BTW, what's with Dish not supporting the codes for DVD recorders? Has the IRDA standard changed so the 811 is unable to do this?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I am sure one of the guys using the pioneer combo will chime in, but did you scan all the VCR and DVD codes?


----------



## barryp (Feb 10, 2005)

What do you mean by scan? I tried all of the Pioneer VCR codes from the manual. I am in the 811's Setup VCR menu while doing this as I did with my Toshiba VCR (which works) before tryng the DVD recorder.

When I try the DVD codes the 811 informs me that they are not on the VCR data base.

Also, about 1/3 of the Pioneer VCR codes in the 811 manual return the message "not in the data base"????? I wonder why.


----------



## DougRuss (Oct 16, 2005)

On my 811 , I have the *5 7 3 * for my Pioneer 533 DVR.


----------



## barryp (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Hmm...I wonder why 573 doesn't work with the 231....


----------

